# Lost my pups this morning



## Jody Hawk (Jan 27, 2012)

Our pups got after some trash this morning. We found my buddy's several hours later in a food plot. Mine had split off and wasn't with them. We've walked, called and rode around looking all day. Finally called it quits at 4:30 pm. They have my name and home phone number. Hopefully they'll show up. We were hunting my buddy's club near Clybel WMA, actually right across the dirt road from the entrance to Whitetail Pond.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 27, 2012)

Hate to hear it.
Did you leave a shirt or jacket where you turned out? Has worked for me several times.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 27, 2012)

Curtis-UGA said:


> Hate to hear it.
> Did you leave a shirt or jacket where you turned out? Has worked for me several times.



Not exactly where we turned out but where we last heard them, which isn't very far away. What puzzles me is our grown dogs had a rabbit race going for two hours or longer. I don't understand why they didn't come back to them.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jan 27, 2012)

Not knocking you for not using them, but tracking collars are worth every penny they cost.... I learned that when my 2 dogs disappeared in Nebraska back in '06. Finally found them and bought collars as soon as we returned home. Hope you get them back, Jody!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 27, 2012)

I hope you find'em. Will keep my eyes and ears open. Hopefully someone honest will find em and give you a call.


----------



## rabbit hunter (Jan 27, 2012)

I hope you find them. Keep us updated.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 27, 2012)

Jody hope you find the pups. I'm sure someone will call you. They may not of heard the dogs if they were way outta hearing distance??


----------



## redtick (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry about your pups Jody. I hope you have better luck with yours than i had with mine. Hopefully an honest person will find them and call you, keep us updated about the outcome.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 27, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> not knocking you for not using them, but tracking collars are worth every penny they cost....  Hope you get them back, jody!


x1000


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 27, 2012)

Man, I hate that. I lost one 2 weeks ago and got her back a couple days later. A man called me and said he found her hanging around his construction trailer. Lost 2 pups last season and got one back a couple weeks later. I run tracking collars on the hounds I don't want to lose but not on pups. They usually stay right with the pack. I do run e-collars on them though.

Hope you get them back soon Jody! I know what it feels like.


----------



## wilber85 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll be down near Clybel this weekend.  If I see anything I will be sure and call you.

Do they have ID collars on?


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 27, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> I know what it feels like.



I know what is like to have a pup run trash, unlike some of these guys.

Keep the faith, somebody will call.......


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jan 27, 2012)

Good Luck Jody, I sure hope ya find them.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 27, 2012)

wilber85 said:


> Do they have ID collars on?



Yes. Here some pics of them.


----------



## jdgator (Jan 27, 2012)

Good looking pups, Jody. I'm hoping you get them by Saturday.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 27, 2012)

Jody I hate this----- Hope someone finds them!!!!!


----------



## ultramag (Jan 27, 2012)

How many are missing just two ? That's close to me..I can go look tomorrow


----------



## T.P. (Jan 27, 2012)

ultramag said:


> How many are missing just two ? That's close to me..I can go look tomorrow





That's what I'm talkin about! 

Good luck fellas.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 27, 2012)

ultramag said:


> How many are missing just two ? That's close to me..I can go look tomorrow



Jerry,
Just those two in the pics. We are going look again early in the morning. If they don't show up, if you could check sometime later this weekend, I'd sure appreciate it.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 27, 2012)

Good Luck Jody, I hope you find them tomorrow.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 27, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> Jerry,
> Just those two in the pics. We are going look again early in the morning. If they don't show up, if you could check sometime later this weekend, I'd sure appreciate it.



Ok..send me a text with your number..I had it in my other phone ..my cell is 770 265 6222


----------



## daddy ron (Jan 27, 2012)

jody let me know if i can help


----------



## JASONBARRETT15 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hate to hear that Jody.....


----------



## Faithrider (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey Jody I hope you find them quick and have better luck than Ruger#3 did. If I can help in any way let me know I can go monday if you have not found them.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 27, 2012)

Hope somebody finds them and returns them to you.  Might want to post flyers with a reward at some of the vet clinics in Covington.  Maybe post some in Mansfield?  That barbeque place is pretty popular...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 28, 2012)

Looked for two hours again this morning. No sign of them anywhere.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 28, 2012)

Jody i called a friend of mine thats a Jasper county deputy he rode that area last night but did'nt see anything.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Larry.


----------



## Resica (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry you lost your dogs, hope you find them. What's "trash"?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 28, 2012)

Resica said:


> What's "trash"?



Anything but a rabbit. Think they got after a deer.


----------



## Resica (Jan 28, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> Anything but a rabbit. Think they got after a deer.



Thank you. Good luck again.


----------



## bunnyhunter (Jan 28, 2012)

Jody I will be hunting their some this week. I will keep my eyes open and let you know.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 28, 2012)

Still no luck, Jody? Ultramag?


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 28, 2012)

Well heck!! I just hate to hear about this for ya. I sure hope you get em back and real soon. Hope is all I can do from here. Good luck getting them back.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Jody.  I hope you find them.


----------



## donblfihu (Jan 28, 2012)

Go back and hunt that area again with your other dogs, if they hear them they ought to come in.


----------



## fqueen1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Jody , I really hate that.  That's one of the downsides to rabbit hunting we have to deal with.  I lost a pack of 6 one time and found them 3 days later. Made the best dogs I ever owned after that. Let me know if you need someone to go look. Good Luck.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 29, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Still no luck, Jody? Ultramag?



I am going to look today


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 29, 2012)

I rode back yesterday evening and then again this morning after I got off of work. Still no sign of them anywhere. It's been 48 hours now and they could be anywhere. Hoping that they show up at someone's house and they call me. Worst fear is they come across coyotes or someone who just steals them.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 29, 2012)

It is usually 2 or 3 days before I get a call on a lost pup. Hang in there! Not likely coyotes will bother them. Especially if you have an e-collar on them that is blinking.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Jan 29, 2012)

Dang, i was hopeing to here some good news that you found em! i sure hate that for you and the young pups! Have you checked any of the surrounding houses? I sure hope you find them im pretty sure you had high hopes for such pretty pups!


----------



## Dreamer69 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Jody, hope you find them soon or someone calls.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear this Jody. I hope someone calls.

Sadly, I never got mine back.

I think there is a few fellas over that way who are "less than Christian."


----------



## wilber85 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hunted my lease near Clybel today and no sign of em.  I drove around a bit looking for em.

You might want to take a coat and some food out and leave it in the last place you saw them.  I have heard that working for a lot of people on here!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 29, 2012)

Just got a phone call, a fellow found Goldie but Layla was not with her. He is holding her for me until I can get her tomorrow. He said he found her a long ways from where I lost them. Praying for Layla now.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 29, 2012)

That's some good news Jody! Hopefully the other one will show....


----------



## wilber85 (Jan 29, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> Just got a phone call, a fellow found Goldie but Layla was not with her. He is holding her for me until I can get her tomorrow. He said he found her a long ways from where I lost them. Praying for Layla now.



Thats awesome!!  Prayers sent for Layla.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jan 29, 2012)

There is good chance Layla may be in the same general area though.  I would search that area well and also check back where they were lost.  Prayers for Layla!


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 29, 2012)

Thats great that Goldie showed up. I'll bet Layla is close by.
Hard to think they would split up and get too far apart after being together their whole lives.


----------



## Faithrider (Jan 29, 2012)

Glad to hear some good news, Im still praying you find the other little gal !! Jody send me a P.M. if there is anything I can do to help Im off tomorrow morning.....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Excellent news! I hope the other one turns up.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 30, 2012)

Real good news, Jody! Hoping for the other hounds return now.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you Lord! A fellow just called me, he has Layla. He's a member of the club we were hunting when I lost her. She was right there where they went missing.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Good news Jody!! I am sure glad they have been found!


----------



## daddy ron (Jan 30, 2012)

good news jody


----------



## daddy ron (Jan 30, 2012)

jody did they still have the e-collars on


----------



## Resica (Jan 30, 2012)

Glad to hear the good news Jody!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 30, 2012)

Glad to hear the good news.


----------



## fqueen1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Great News.


----------



## Corey (Jan 30, 2012)

Good to hear Jody!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 30, 2012)

WOW! Jody, my heart sank when I started reading this!

LOVED the ending though!!!

Next time why don't you call a feller! You know I would've gone looking!


----------



## specialk (Jan 30, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> Thank you Lord! A fellow just called me, he has Layla. He's a member of the club we were hunting when I lost her. She was right there where they went missing.



break her off the trash and she'll more than likely make a good dog.......i've found that the ones that come back to where you turn loose are fairly good dogs.....glad you got them back


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 30, 2012)

That is awesome news Jody! Now that you have them back, I recommend hunting one pup at a time. I tend to lose them more frequently when hunting more than one.


----------



## wilber85 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow that is great.  Love to hear about pets getting found.  So many times it happens the other way around.  Dont know what I would do if I lost mine.  Very happy for you and your pups.


----------



## joe wiechec (Jan 30, 2012)

Good deal ,Jody! Glad you got them back.


----------



## pnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice happy ending.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome, great news!


----------



## redtick (Jan 30, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> Thank you Lord! A fellow just called me, he has Layla. He's a member of the club we were hunting when I lost her. She was right there where they went missing.


Thats great Jody.


----------



## Faithrider (Jan 30, 2012)

Outstanding!!! Thank you Lord !!! Jody I know you are glad to have them at home.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Pups are back at home and resting comfortably. Layla is worn down having not eaten in three days, her ribs were bulging out. I fed them some deli meat along with their regular feed. Glad to have them home, I was worried about my babies. Now we got to work on this trash chasing.


----------



## redtick (Jan 30, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> Thanks everyone! Pups are back at home and resting comfortably. Layla is worn down having not eaten in three days, her ribs were bulging out. I fed them some deli meat along with their regular feed. Glad to have them home, I was worried about my babies. Now we got to work on this trash chasing.


Jody glad you got them back, as for as the trash the best way i have found is to ride around with the lightingt collars on until you see deer cross a dirt off the path road and let the pups out. That way you know what they are on and see how they react. Good Luck


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 30, 2012)

Glad for the happy ending Jody!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 30, 2012)

Great news, Jody! I'm very happy for you and the pups.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## alligood729 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> Thank you Lord! A fellow just called me, he has Layla. He's a member of the club we were hunting when I lost her. She was right there where they went missing.


----------



## Hardwood (Jan 30, 2012)

Man thats great. Glad ya found em!


----------



## ultramag (Jan 30, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> Thanks everyone! Pups are back at home and resting comfortably. Layla is worn down having not eaten in three days, her ribs were bulging out. I fed them some deli meat along with their regular feed. Glad to have them home, I was worried about my babies. Now we got to work on this trash chasing.



I sure am glad you got both of them back Jody..great news


----------



## wildlands (Jan 30, 2012)

glad to hear they are home and safe.


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## rabbit hunter (Jan 30, 2012)

Glad to hear the good news!!


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 31, 2012)

What a relief!  So happy for you and them both!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 31, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> Just got a phone call, a fellow found Goldie but Layla was not with her. He is holding her for me until I can get her tomorrow. He said he found her a long ways from where I lost them. Praying for Layla now.





Jody Hawk said:


> Thank you Lord! A fellow just called me, he has Layla. He's a member of the club we were hunting when I lost her. She was right there where they went missing.



love a happy ending...


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Jan 31, 2012)

Great news, the other one might be around that general are where goldie was found! i hope you do find her, she was most definetly going to be a good dog!


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Jan 31, 2012)

great you got them back


----------



## timber rattler (Feb 1, 2012)

Glad you got them back Jody!!


----------

